# Finding tie strips for flex track



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm getting to the point of laying in ladder system for my layout but I'll be using a fair amount of flex track due to "non-standard" curves. Brass track I can find but am looking for a source for flex tie strips. Tried Aristo and they sent me a box of 4' diameter strips and the sales person didn't seem to understand what I need since minimum curves are 5' radius. Any and all help appreciated. Estimated length needed is 500 feet.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, I think that if you cut the plastic connector between every other tie on the inside, you should be able to use them on any curves. If necessary you might need to cut occasionally on the other side, but I don't think that it would be necessary. If you need to cut on the opposite side, don't do it opposite a cut. Do it opposite a solid connection. Chuck


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Just cut the inside web and you can curve it wider or use for straights. Ron


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure what type of 'rail' that you have, but Llagas Creek and Sunset Valley come to mind as a source of tie strips. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 72 ft worth of aristo flex ties, 11/ft. For sale. Another 30ft or so of curves that can be modified to be straight. PM me if interested bicyclexc(at)gmail(dot)com.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

DL 

Pretty clear he is talking about code 332 so SVRR and Llagas Creek are not solutions. I think AML [Accucraft] may have 332 tie strips.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

If you have LGB or similar web track I suggest that you contact LGB or MicroEngineering they make tie strips in approx 1 foot lengths that fit nicely but with extra wide spacing at the rail joiners. I have over 450 feet of code 332 flex that has been down for an average of 15 years from both of these manufacturers and have had no problems in in California sun.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Yes I'm using 332 brass. And will PM regarding the tie strips for sale.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You might want to check Train-Li, they have black or brown (and others), Euro or US, at about a buck a foot (in 100' qty). Since you'd need so much, you may want to just call Axel and talk it over.

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/b...1c628ca9fa 

If you're doing rail power, consider their nickle plated brass rail. More $$, but you don't have to clean it.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I purchase the original LGB plastic tie strips (12" lengths) in boxes of 50' from Reindeer Pass. Can't remember the price, but the stock number is 1003. They work well will all code 332. Of course you have to like the original LGB old style, narrow gauge ties. Price is reasonable and as several others have side, they are cut about every second tie on opposite sides to allow for straight or any curved section you want. Good luck. Ed


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Although I need to unload my aristo ties, I will second Cliffs suggestion of Train LI ties. I was painting Aristo US ties for half my layout, then switched to brown train LI ties and never looked back, no paint required. Only problem is the goofy bolt attachments on the ties, but they can be cut away no problem with a razor blade.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The American Train-Li ties are for straight track, but can be cut. 
I use a band saw and cut the 10 pack that is shrink wrapped all at once.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan, was that recently? All of mine (purchased a couple years ago) had alternating connector bits between the ties.

[later edit] I see, their "ProTie SG" (MGR-5050, "Standard Gauge") has continues connection, but I got the "Proline" (TL10-20300, "US Narrow Gauge / LGB compatible") strips. 

Funny, between the ties and moving more and more towards Bachmann Spectrum loco's, it seems like I'm making a narrow gauge version of the V&T...! They'll kick me out of the V&T Historical Society if they ever find out...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The pro ties are made in the USA and need the 'cuts', These are concrete style and come in many different colors 
The ProLine are made in Europe and are wood style ties and are flexible tie strips.


----------

